# Dios / dios



## Lucyernaga

tengo dudas sobre si la palabra dios (refiriéndome a las diferentes deidades griegas o indígenas) se escribe con minúscula o siempre se ecribe con letra mayúscula, al igual que Dios (ser supremo).

agradezco de antemano.


----------



## aurilla

Cuando hablas de Dios como nombre propio, ejemplo el dios de los cristianos, de Islam, de los Judíos, se escribe con mayúscula. 
Ej. "Sólo *Dios* es quien conoce lo que hay en tu corazón".
"Yo dejo todo en manos de *Dios*".

Al hablas en general de algún dios, es en minúscula. 
Ej. "El *dios* de la civilización perdida". 
"Su *dios* es mitad humano y mitad animal".
"El *dios* de Islam es Alá".
"Nuestro *dios* es Jehová."


----------



## Lucyernaga

gracias,
alguien me corrigió mi "dios" que se refería a cualquier dios.
me dicen que el DRAE lo pone todo con minúscula, pero lamentablemente no lo tengo.


----------



## Moritzchen

Lucyernaga said:


> gracias,
> alguien me corrigió mi "dios" que se refería a cualquier dios.
> me dicen que el DRAE lo pone todo con minúscula, pero lamentablemente no lo tengo.


 
Ahora lo tienes Lucy, acá está :DRAE


----------



## Lucyernaga

gracias por el link, lo pondré en mis favoritos.
aunque ahora que lo veo, dice el DRAE que la ortografía de la palabra es con mayúscula inicial.


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Un gran problema, yo por eso de no ofender y no entrar en polemica, siempre la uso con Mayúscula.

Dios,Dios,Dios


----------



## serser

Hola Lucyernaga.

aurilla tiene razón. Si te fijas en la definición de dios en el DRAE la primera acepción SÍ se escribe con mayúsculas (la del Hacedor del universo), pero la segunda NO (la que se refiere a otras deidades).

Espero que hayas salido de dudas.


----------



## Lucyernaga

pues si, aclarada la duda, pero me quedo pensando en lo que dice Miguelillo87 porque se me ocurre usar una expresión que he oído por ahí:

no hay *dios* que lo baje del potro de la victoria.

y es aquí donde la expresión "no hay dios", aunque yo la quiera usar como una deidad cualquiera, tal vez ella en sus orígenes se refiera a Dios.


----------



## Eye in the Sky

Dios  (con mayúscula) es único, y en la frase "No hay dios que..." se están refiriendo a uno de varios dioses posibles, por eso pienso que éste dios es dios y no Dios.
Para Miguelillo, ojo porque también escribiendo Dios, en referencia a un dios pagano por ejemplo, estaría ofendiendo a más de uno. (de pronto se vuelve objetivo terrorista


----------



## Miguelillo 87

evitap said:


> Dios (con mayúscula) es único, y en la frase "No hay dios que..." se están refiriendo a uno de varios dioses posibles, por eso pienso que éste dios es dios y no Dios.
> Para Miguelillo, ojo porque también escribiendo Dios, en referencia a un dios pagano por ejemplo, estaría ofendiendo a más de uno. (de pronto se vuelve objetivo terrorista


O sease que si entendí bien sería.

Yo amo a mi Dios

Los egipcios amaban al dios Rames y también al dios Osiris 


¿Pero al final de cuentas sus dioses también son/eran muy válidos no?

Por ejemplo si yo no fuera cátolico y fuera de x religión que tuviera muchos dioses, ¿No debería decir ,Yo amo a mi Dios x y también a mi Dios y"?

¿Cómo ven?


----------



## ksequen

Recuerda que el español viene originalmente de España, en donde la religión oficial es el cristianismo. 

Es por eso que, siempre, que te refieras a Dios (el ser supremo) debes escribirlo con mayúsculas. En el caso de deidades griegas o de cualquier otro tipo, se escribe con minúsculas (dios). 

Así son las reglas!


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

Miguelillo 87 said:


> Por ejemplo si yo no fuera cátolico y fuera de x religión que tuviera muchos dioses, ¿No debería decir ,Yo amo a mi Dios x y también a mi Dios y"?
> ¿Cómo ven?


 
Ay, Miguelillo, tu como dices una cosa dices otra, eso que ni que 
La RAE dice que en las religiones monoteístas es con mayúscula pero no porque se le ocurriera  sino porque es único y al ser único se convierte en nombre propio (los nombres propios se escriben con mayúscula inicial).
En las religiones politeístas se escribe con minúscula porque cada dios tiene su nombre propio (suyo de él mismo ) y "dios", entonces es una palabra que designa a una deidad, y no el nombre de ésta.

Saludos.


----------



## Dove27

dios .......


----------



## ksequen

¡Me parece clarísima tu explicación Trigger!


----------



## Miguelillo 87

ksequen said:


> ¡Me parece clarísima tu explicación Trigger!


También, yo lo que pasa es que no había entendido bien el punto.
¡Muchas gracias Tigger como siempre tú sacandome de mis dudas!

P.D.- Algún día te daré un regalote para compensarte I swear it


----------



## yserien

El hilo se las trae. Lo he pensado mucho antes de traerlo aquì. No quiero herir susceptibilidades de nadie,que quede claro. Veamos,si el término dios es un sustantivo forzosamente hay que escribirlo con d minuscula. Por ejemplo, el dios o los dioses de la mitología griega, los dioses de las civilizaciones precolombinas,etc..El problema surge cuando uno se refiere al de uno de las tres grandes religiones monoteístas. ¿Aquí priman las reglas de la gramática u otras ? Naturalmente para un fiel de esas religiones no se trata de un nombre común,sino de un nombre propio con un altísimo significado, escribe pues Dios.La pregunta es ¿un no creyente,un agnostico,un devoto de una de las otras tres grandes religiones tiene que escribir tambien Dios con mayúscula ? No quiero polemizar, me circunscribo al idioma unicamente.


----------



## Antpax

Hola:

Yo diría que debería ponerlo con mayúscula, independientemente de sus creencias, ya que se trata de un nombre propio en mi opinión.

Ant.


----------



## Fernando

De acuerdo con Antpax. Yo soy católico y escribo "Quetzatcoatl" con mayúsculas. Quizás podíamos habernos buscado un nombre más original para nuestro dios, pero es lo que hay. Pueden ser más discutibles otros apelativos en plural, pero cuyo sentido diacrítico es el mismo (el Señor, el Salvador, etc.).


----------



## Jellby

Si te refieres al dios de los cristianos, sí deberías ponerlo con mayúscula. Si te refieres a un dios genérico o a dios como nombre común (como yo he hecho justo al principio), opino que va con minúscula.

Es como si yo tuviera un gato al que, por falta de imaginación, le pongo el nombre de Gato. Cuando hable de cualquier gato, o incluso cuando hable de mi gato, estaré "hablando en minúsculas", cuando a un gato callejero le diga "fuera, gato" también será en minúsculas, pero cuando a mi gato le diga "¿qué quieres de cenar, Gato?" será en mayúsculas porque lo estoy usando como nombre propio.

O sea, si al sustituir "Dios" por cualquier otro nombre propio se mantiene el sentido de la frase, entonces va con mayúscula. Si no, va en minúscula.

No creo en Dios.
No creo en ningún dios.


----------



## María Madrid

Creo que el motivo para escribirlo en mayúsculas, dejando de lado fervores religiosos, es que, en el caso que tú describes, se puede considerar como nombre propio, igual que Alá, Buda, Maitreya o Zeus. 

Edito: Jellby ha sido más rápido y lo ha dicho ya mucho mejor que yo.... Saludos,


----------



## yserien

Gracias por todas las respuestas, por supuesto no me satisface ninguna, pero  así son los foros. Amablemente os saludo a todos.-


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

*Hola, Yserien.*
*Dado que este tema ya se había tratado en los foros, este hilo queda unido con el anterior, que quizá aporte algo a tu pregunta.*
*Saludos.*
*Tigger*


----------



## Jellby

Contestando más directamente a tú pregunta.

Yo soy ateo.
Escribo "el dios de los cristianos" con minúscula.
Escribo "Yahvé" con mayúscula.
Escribo "los dioses griegos" con minúscula.
Escribo "Zeus" con mayúscula.
Escribo "... y Dios dijo: ¡Hágase la luz'" con mayúscula.
Escribo "no creo en Dios" con mayúscula.
Escribo "no creo en Alá ni en ningún otro dios" con minúscula.
...

Cuando me refiero específicamente a un dios (ser, concepto, entelequia, idea, abstracción... lo que quieras) al que doy (o se le suele dar) el nombre de "Dios", lo hago con mayúscula, porque es un nombre propio, no por fe ni por respeto.


----------



## María Madrid

yserien said:


> Gracias por todas las respuestas, por supuesto no me satisface ninguna, pero así son los foros. Amablemente os saludo a todos.-


¿Exactamente qué es lo que no te convence? Los nombres propios en español van siempre en mayúscula. Ya sea de personajes reales o imaginarios. Saludos.


----------



## pejeman

ksequen said:


> Recuerda que el español viene originalmente de España, en donde la religión oficial es el cristianismo.
> 
> Es por eso que, siempre, que te refieras a Dios (el ser supremo) debes escribirlo con mayúsculas. En el caso de deidades griegas o de cualquier otro tipo, se escribe con minúsculas (dios).
> 
> Así son las reglas!


 
Hola:

Que proviene de Teos, Zeus, alias Jove o Jùpiter. Así es que Dios es un dios, de la misma manera que lo es Zeus, Huitzilopochtili y ...mejor no le 
sigo, para que no me pase lo de la presentación de Idomeneo en Berlín.

Saludos


----------



## Juan Miguel González

¿Y cuál es su opinión sobre niño Dios (la representación de Jesús cuando era un niño)? ¿se escribe niño con mayúscula en este caso?


----------



## Eye in the Sky

el Niño Dios - el niño Dios. Me parece que las dos palabras van con mayúsculas.


----------



## mirx

Juan Miguel González said:


> ¿Y cuál es su opinión sobre niño Dios (la representación de Jesús cuando era un niño)? ¿se escribe niño con mayúscula en este caso?


 
El niño *J*uan, el niño *P*edro, el niño *J*esús, el niño *D*ios.


----------



## juanmy90

ksequen said:


> Recuerda que el español viene originalmente de España, en donde la religión oficial es el cristianismo.



1. El cristianismo no es la religión oficial de España. España es un estado aconfesional.

2. Completamente de acuerdo con Jellby.

¡Un saludo!


----------



## Namarne

Juan Miguel González said:


> ¿Y cuál es su opinión sobre niño Dios (la representación de Jesús cuando era un niño)? ¿se escribe niño con mayúscula en este caso?


Yo lo escribiría con mayúscula, puesto que en ese caso son las dos palabras juntas las que designan a Nuestro Señor: el Niño Dios, el Niño Jesús. 
(Edito: Si te interesa lo normativo, en el DRAE aparece "Niño Jesús" en la voz *niño*).


----------



## Nokk

Hola,

entiendo o por lo menos me parece entender la diferencia entre _dios_ y _Dios_. Sin embargo, al momento de utilizar expresiones como "verdad de dios" o "gracias a dios", ¿debemos utilizarlo con mayúscula o con minúscula? Estas locuciones no tienen nada de literal y parecen no referirse a ningún dios en específico, así que yo optaría por escribirlo con minúscula... ¿o qué piensan ustedes? xD


----------



## PACOALADROQUE

Según el DRAE con mayúscula.

*~**s a Dios.*
*1. *loc. interj. U. para manifestar alegría por algo que se esperaba con ansia y ha sucedido, o alivio al desaparecer un temor o peligro.

Saludos


----------



## XiaoRoel

Algunos no escribimos *dios* con mayúsculas nunca, ya que es un concepto o, si nos referimos a creencias, son múltiples los dioses posibles. La mayúscula en *dios* aparece en la Edad Media. La antigua literatura cristiana no pone mayúscula ni en _*deus*_ ni en _*θέος*_.
Aún si se cree en un dios único, habría que aplicar aquí la regla para sol y luna. Hay otras creencias politeístas, como hay otros soles o lunas en otros sistemas. De ahí que no sean considerados nombre propios en el estricto sentido de la palabra.
Aparte de la incongruencia lógica y lingüística de la trinidad católica: dios padre, dios hijo, dios espirítu santo. Esa pluralidad individualizada le quita todo valor a la posibilidad de la mayúscula.
Pero en las cosas del querer todo es posible.


----------



## ACQM

Más allá de las consideraciones estrictamente lingüísticas que XiaoRoel expuso perfectamente, la Iglesia (la católica se entiende  ) ha influído en los usos de esas mayúsculas en todo lo que a ella le parece santo. Así se escriben con mayúsculas nombres propios o no de montones de conceptos católicos haya una causa justificada para ello o no, símplemente por mostrar respeto a lo sagrado.


----------



## torrebruno

Nokk, mira lo que pone el DRAE:


> *dios**.*
> (Del lat. _deus_).
> 
> *1. *m. Ser supremo que en las religiones monoteístas es considerado hacedor del universo. ORTOGR. Escr. con may. inicial.


Después de esta definición siguen 160 (ciento sesenta) locuciones en las que en *todas *menos en una -tata dios- se escribe con mayúscula.
Tú mismo.


----------



## Pinairun

> Se escriben con mayúscula: Los nombres de divinidades: _Dios, Jehová, Alá, Afrodita, Júpiter, Amón_.


y Hera, Apolo, Neptuno, Poseidon, Venus, Atenea, Ra, Thot, Amon, Isis, Júpiter, Baco..., etc., etc.


----------



## jorgema

torrebruno said:


> Después de esta definición siguen 160 (ciento sesenta) locuciones en las que en *todas *menos en una -tata dios- se escribe con mayúscula.



Y sólo porque ese tata dios no es Tata Dios:



> Ya no gastes en remedios ya mis juerzas van mermando ponme mi vestido blanco _Tata Dios _me está llamando


----------



## duvija

Bueno, podemos discutir si Dios es nombre propio, por lo tanto va con mayúscula, o es nombre común y con minúscula. Durante años lo escribí con minúsculas, hasta que me di cuenta que le estaba dando demasiada importancia a esa palabra, porque pasaba a ser parte del vocabulario general. En cambio con mayúscula, es simplemente un nombrete más.


----------



## Quiviscumque

XiaoRoel said:


> La antigua literatura cristiana no pone mayúscula ni en _*deus*_ ni en _*θέος*_[...]



Estimado Xiao, sabes mejor que yo que en lo antiguo TODO se escribía en mayúscula 

Las convenciones sobre el uso de mayúsculas y minúsculas, según creo, se empiezan a estabilizar con la llegada de la imprenta.

En cuanto a la norma sobre "Dios", no pierdan la esperanza los que se oponen a la vigente; la última edición de la "Ortografía" académica desaconseja escribir "Sacramento", "Eucaristía","Misa", "Nación", "Patria", "Bandera". Algo es algo...


----------



## ErOtto

Quiviscumque said:


> En cuanto a la norma sobre "Dios", no pierdan la esperanza los que se oponen a la vigente; la última edición de la "Ortografía" académica desaconseja escribir "Sacramento", "Eucaristía","Misa", "Nación", "Patria", "Bandera". Algo es algo...



Sin embargo se contradice a sí misma, cuando en el DRAE ponen que Gobierno y Estado se escriben con mayúscula inicial. 

Según la cita de Pina en #6, 


> Se escriben con mayúscula: Los nombres de divinidades: _Dios, Jehová, Alá, Afrodita, Júpiter, Amón_.


dios debería ir en minúscula, puesto que el nombre 'propio' de dios es Jehová (en el A.T.). 

Saludos
Er


----------



## ACQM

ErOtto said:


> Sin embargo se contradice a sí misma, cuando en el DRAE ponen que Gobierno y Estado se escriben con mayúscula inicial.
> 
> Según la cita de Pina en #6,
> 
> dios debería ir en minúscula, puesto que el nombre 'propio' de dios es Jehová (en el A.T.).
> 
> Saludos
> Er



El Estado y el Gobierno ¿son ahora sagrados? ¿como antes lo eran la Misa y la Patria?
Como he dicho en otro hilo, parece que todos creemos estar hablando de cosas sacrosantas y nos damos mucho bombo.


----------



## torrebruno

> dios debería ir en minúscula, puesto que el nombre 'propio' de dios es Jehová (en el A.T.).



No, no, es Yahveh. 
(Mira que sois retorcidos...)


----------



## Quiviscumque

ErOtto said:


> Sin embargo se contradice a sí misma, cuando en el DRAE ponen que Gobierno y Estado se escriben con mayúscula inicial.



El DRAE aún no ha sido actualizado:

 *AVISO IMPORTANTE**Esta obra está en proceso de adaptación a la Nueva gramática de la lengua española(2009) y a las normas de la nueva edición de la Ortografía de la lengua española(2010).*


----------



## ErOtto

ACQM said:


> El Estado y el Gobierno ¿son ahora sagrados?



Estoy totalmente de acuerdo contigo... sólo comentaba lo que pone 'de nuevas' en el DRAE. 
Yo seguiré escribiéndolas en minúscula... y eso no lo cambia ni dios.  (ni los _Sres. académicos_).



torrebruno said:


> No, no, es Yahveh.



Perdona, majete, Jehová es como consta en el registro, puesto que en aquella época, en España, los funcionarios no inscribían nombres extranjeros (en realidad, ninguno que no estuviese en el santoral). Lo que no consta son los apellidos, cosa que me extraña mucho, existiendo la célebre frase hecha: "esto es más antiguo que la abuela de dios" (por tanto, debe tener apellidos). 



Quiviscumque said:


> El DRAE aún no ha sido actualizado:



Pues van a tener que _reenmendar _la enmienda de la entrada *estado*, puesto que es en el avance de la 23ª edición donde aparece lo de "ORTOGR. Escr. con may. inicial."


----------



## torrebruno

> Perdona, majete, Jehová es como consta en el registro, puesto que en aquella época, en España, los funcionarios no inscribían nombres extranjeros (en realidad, ninguno que no estuviese en el santoral).


Claro, claro, nombre originario del Ampurdán, no hay duda.

De la Wiki:



> *Yahveh* (en hebreo יהוה, YHWH) y sus variantes conjeturales _Yahweh_, _Yahvé_, _Jah_, _Yavé_, _Iehová_, _Jehovah_ y _Jehová_, es el nombre propio utilizado en la Biblia para designar a la deidad suprema de las religiones judeocristianas (en adelante Dios). En su forma hebrea (sin que se sepa su pronunciación exacta) es, según la Biblia, la frase que utiliza Dios para referirse a sí mismo, siendo su significado una descripción de su propia naturaleza.



Del DRAE:


> *conjetural.*
> (Del lat. _coniecturālis_).
> *1. *adj. Fundado en conjeturas.



Toma del frasco, Carrasco.


----------



## Casagon

- si se escribe con minúsculas sirve para hablar de cualquier dios (lo que vendría en un diccionario normativo) o bien con la intención de restarle importancia a Dios o dudar de su existencia. (lo que vendría en un diccionario de uso)
- Si esto último no es lo pretendido, las minúsculas serían incorrectas.


----------



## ACQM

Bueno, son las 6 de la mañana, me despertó el hambre voraz de mi mocosete, pero este hilo es lo que no me permite volver a dormir (¡Wordreference está acabando conmigo!). Creo que voy a contradecirme, porque he encontrado un argumento a favor de escribir "Dios" en mayúscula. 

"Dios" a diferencia de otras formas de denominar al dios cristiano, como "señor" o "padre celestial", actúa como un apelativo en sustitución de "Yahvé/Jehová", su uso es equivalente al de un nombre propio porque, si os fijais, por ejemplo, no se usa el artículo. (A partir de aquí es cuando empiezo a blasfemar un poquito, disculpen los buenos cristianos de pro). De la misma manera que escribimos en mayúsculas un mote, un diminutivo y (por aquí se me ha desatado el insomnio) otros apelativos como Papá y Mamá (aunque estos sí son sagrados  )

Yo, en caso de que yo hablara así, escribiría, "Mi papá trabaja muchas horas." o "Las mamás primerizas suelen ponerse muy nerviosas.". Pero, en un correo a mi hermano, en cambio, escrbiría "He hablado con Mamá esta mañana." Mi argumento es que Mamá actúa como un apelativo o sobrenombre que, dentro de un colectivo, es equivalente a un nombre propio. Para los QM, Mamá es MAMD y ninguna otra persona  (es por mi nick, uso iniciales ) y también lo usamos sin artículos, etc.

De la mima manera, para la comunidad cristiana, "Dios" es un apelativo para referirse a "Yahvé", es su _mote_. (¿Esto ya ha sido pasarse?)


----------



## Erreconerre

Nokk said:


> Hola,
> 
> entiendo o por lo menos me parece entender la diferencia entre _dios_ y _Dios_. Sin embargo, al momento de utilizar expresiones como "verdad de dios" o "gracias a dios", ¿debemos utilizarlo con mayúscula o con minúscula? Estas locuciones no tienen nada de literal y parecen no referirse a ningún dios en específico, así que yo optaría por escribirlo con minúscula... ¿o qué piensan ustedes? xD



Quien jura por un dios, lo hace por un dios específico, es decir, por su Dios. Su Dios es uno sólo de los miles de dioses que la humanidad ha tenido. Y creo que al referirse a una persona específica debe escribirse con mayúscula.


----------



## ACQM

Erreconerre said:


> Quien jura por un dios, lo hace por un dios específico, es decir, por su Dios. Su Dios es uno sólo de los miles de dioses que la humanidad ha tenido. Y creo que al referirse a una persona específica debe escribirse con mayúscula.



Ese argumento tuyo es bastante pobre. XiaoRoel ya dijo que también hay un sol y una luna, aunque haya otros en otros sistemas solares, nosotros nos referimos sólo a un sol y una luna ¿no? Y si yo te pregunto "¿has ido al trabajo?" también me refiero sólo a uno, al tuyo, por eso pongo el artículo definido, pero no va en mayúscula, porque no es nombre propio. En cambio si digo "¿has ido a las oficinas de Seguros La Precavida, S.A.?" eso sí en un nombre propio, eso sí va en mayúscula.

PD Por cierto ¿una persona específica? ¿no era un dios?


----------



## Erreconerre

ACQM said:


> Ese argumento tuyo es bastante pobre. XiaoRoel ya dijo que también hay un sol y una luna, aunque haya otros en otros sistemas solares, nosotros nos referimos sólo a un sol y una luna ¿no? Y si yo te pregunto "¿has ido al trabajo?" también me refiero sólo a uno, al tuyo, por eso pongo el artículo definido, pero no va en mayúscula, porque no es nombre propio. En cambio si digo "¿has ido a las oficinas de Seguros La Precavida, S.A.?" eso sí en un nombre propio, eso sí va en mayúscula.
> 
> PD Por cierto ¿una persona específica? ¿no era un dios?






Exacto. Por eso se dice que hay muchas lunas. Pero el satélite natural de la tierra se llama Luna, con mayúscula, ¿no lo sabías? 
De la misma manera que Dios es el dios de quien quiera que lo sea.


Pd. También hay muchos soles, plural de sol. Pero Sol, sólo hay uno. 
No le veo mayor complicación a eso.


Pd.2:
Sí, persona específica. Porque para los creyentes específicamente Dios es la primera persona de la Trinidad. Cosa que ni creo ni dejo de creer. Pero mi respuesta se refiere a la creencia de quien jura, no de mis ideologías personales.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Quiviscumque dixit:
Estimado Xiao, sabes mejor que yo que en lo antiguo TODO se escribía en mayúscula 
No, se escribía en capitales, no había mayúsculas, puesto que la minúscula es un invento de época alejandrina, y sin minúscula no hay mayúscula, hay sólo tipos de letra, en Roma la capital romana. Pero cuando se inventa la minúscula por mor de la rapidez y comodidad, así como para ahorrar espacio en papiro, pergamino, o papel ya más tarde, la mayúscula se reserva para los comienzos de párrafo y no siempre.
En la edición moderna de textos clásicos no se usa la mayúscula tras el punto y _*deus*_, genérico donde los haya, se escribe con minúscula, sea el dios de los cristianos, el de los israelitas o el de los árabes que todos pretenden la unicidad, algunos incluso en la _contradictio in terminis_ que suponde el dios trino y uno. Si ese dios tiene un nombre, Jesús, El, Alá, Yavé, Jehová, Plutón, Dionisos, Indra, Odin, etc. ese es el que irá con mayúscula. Dioses los hay (y hubo) por millones (como aún hoy en día en la India)., por lo cual no merece la mayúscula. Además de lo natural que le es el plural, que en un verdadero nombre propio siempre es algo retórico y no usual.


----------



## Erreconerre

XiaoRoel said:


> Quiviscumque dixit:
> Estimado Xiao, sabes mejor que yo que en lo antiguo TODO se escribía en mayúscula
> No, se escribía en capitales, no había mayúsculas, puesto que la minúscula es un invento de época alejandrina, y sin minúscula no hay mayúscula, hay sólo tipos de letra, en Roma la capital romana. Pero cuando se inventa la minúscula por mor de la rapidez y comodidad, así como para ahorrar espacio en papiro, pergamino, o papel ya más tarde, la mayúscula se reserva para los comienzos de párrafo y no siempre.
> En la edición moderna de textos clásicos no se usa la mayúscula tras el punto y _*deus*_, genérico donde los haya, se escribe con minúscula, sea el dios de los cristianos, el de los israelitas o el de los árabes que todos pretenden la unicidad, algunos incluso en la _contradictio in terminis_ que suponde el dios trino y uno. Si ese dios tiene un nombre, Jesús, El, Alá, Yavé, Jehová, Plutón, Dionisos, Indra, Odin, etc. ese es el que irá con mayúscula. Dioses los hay (y hubo) por millones (como aún hoy en día en la India)., por lo cual no merece la mayúscula. Además de lo natural que le es el plural, que en un verdadero nombre propio siempre es algo retórico y no usual.




Muy interesante tu post. Pero hallazgos menos arqueológicos y más autorizados están en el DRAE. Espero poner mi granito de arena.
*a Dios.*
*1. *loc. interj. *adiós* (‖ para despedirse).
*2. *loc. interj. *adiós* (‖ para denotar no ser ya posible evitar un daño).
*3. *loc. interj. *adiós* (‖ para expresar decepción).
*a Dios y a dicha, *o* a Dios y a ventura.*
*1. *locs. advs. Inciertamente, sin esperanza ni seguridad de feliz éxito en lo que se emprende.
*alabado sea Dios.*
*1. *expr. U. como salutación al entrar en alguna parte.
*2. *expr. *bendito sea Dios.*
*a la buena de Dios.*
*1. *loc. adv. Sin preparación, al azar.
*2. *loc. adv. coloq. Sin artificio ni malicia.
*a la de Dios, *o* a la de Dios es Cristo, *o* a lo de Dios.*


----------



## XiaoRoel

Todas esas mayúsculas sólo se justifican en una visión cristiana del mundo, pero no todos los hablantes de español somos cristianos y muchos ni siquiera teístas. La RAE, institución pública que pago con mis impuestos, no debe solo diccionarizar para los cristianos, sino para todos los ciudadanos y, con más razón, en un estado aconfesional. Tal como exijo la retirada de elementos machistas, racistas u homófobos del DRAE, también exijo neutralidad en lo religioso.
Pero sigo reiterando que los motivos que doy principalmente son filológicos.
El que crea en un dios único que lo escriba con mayúscula, incluso que use la mayúscula para todo lo sagrado, incluso para os posesivos, como have el Islam y hasta no hace mucho el catolicismo, pero el DRAE no es un diccionario para católicos, sino para hispanohablantes en general crean en un dios, en muchos, no crean o les importe un pito el tema.


----------



## Erreconerre

XiaoRoel said:


> Todas esas mayúsculas sólo se justifican en una visión cristiana del mundo, pero no todos los hablantes de español somos cristianos y muchos ni siquiera teístas. La RAE, institución pública que pago con mis impuestos, no debe solo diccionarizar para los cristianos, sino para todos los ciudadanos y, con más razón, en un estado aconfesional. Tal como exijo la retirada de elementos machistas, racistas u homófobos del DRAE, también exijo neutralidad en lo religioso.
> Pero sigo reiterando que los motivos que doy principalmente son filológicos.
> El que crea en un dios único que lo escriba con mayúscula, incluso que use la mayúscula para todo lo sagrado, incluso para os posesivos, como have el Islam y hasta no hace mucho el catolicismo, pero el DRAE no es un diccionario para católicos, sino para hispanohablantes en general crean en un dios, en muchos, no crean o les importe un pito el tema.



Utilicemos la lógica. *Quien jura por Dios cree en un dios*. Y para él si va con mayúsculas. La pregunta se refiere a la forma en que se jura. Y los ateos, que pueden escribir el nombre con minúscula si lo desean, _*no*_ son los que juran.
Insisto: la pregunta que abre este hilo se refiere a la forma en que se jura. Y quienes juran creen en su dios.


----------



## XiaoRoel

J_urar por dios_, la exclamación _¡por dios!_ y demás fraseología teísta es *banal* en español y las usan hasta los ateos. Precisamente en estas *frases banalizadas* en la lengua, *dios* pierde cualquier valor teológico e incluso semántico, es la _fraseología entera la que tiene significación_. _Te lo juro por dios_ es como decir _te lo juro de verdad, de verdad_, _¡por dios!_ equivale a _¡hombre!_, _¡por favor!_, _¡tenga cuidado!_ y otras frases similares.
Los teístas que la escriban como les venga en gana. El DRAE es un diccionario oficial pagado con los presupuestos del Reino de España y no debe primar ninguna visión ideológica, debe ser neutro y neutral.


----------



## Erreconerre

XiaoRoel said:


> J_urar por dios_, la exclamación _¡por dios!_ y demás fraseología teísta es *banal* en español y las usan hasta los ateos. Precisamente en estas *frases banalizadas* en la lengua, *dios* pierde cualquier valor teológico e incluso semántico, es la _fraseología entera la que tiene significación_. _Te lo juro por dios_ es como decir _te lo juro de verdad, de verdad_, _¡por dios!_ equivale a _¡hombre!_, _¡por favor!_, _¡tenga cuidado!_ y otras frases similares.
> Los teístas que la escriban como les venga en gana. El DRAE es un diccionario oficial pagado con los presupuestos del Reino de España y no debe primar ninguna visión ideológica, debe ser neutro y neutral.




Nunca he visto a un ateo jurando _*por dios*_ ni *por Dios.*  En tal caso, no es tan ateo. Aunque puede ser que los haya, pero en tal abundancia que no influyan decisivamente en nuestra ortografía; pienso yo, aunque tal vez tú tengas razón. En cuanto a tus comentarios sobre el carácter oficial del diccionario, prefiero no comentar: no quiero exponerme a una llamada de atención por hacer comentarios que no vienen al caso.


----------



## Quiviscumque

Escriba cada uno como quiera; al fin y al cabo, JRJ -con su idiosincrática ortografía- fue premiado con el Nobel.

Pero que me respondan los sabios esta pregunta:

Consideremos Génesis 3,8. Una traducción: 
"Al oír la voz de Dios que se paseaba por el jardín, a la hora en que sopla la brisa, se ocultaron de él, entre los árboles."

Según algunos, habría que escribir "al oír la voz de dios", en minúscula. Aceptémoslo; pero puede traducirse igualmente

"Al oír la voz de Yavé que se paseaba por el jardín, ..." ¿También habría que escribir "yavé" en minúscula? ¿No? Pues no lo acabo de entender. 

Pero, repito, cada uno puede scribir lo q quiera.


----------



## ErOtto

Erreconerre said:


> Utilicemos la lógica. *Quien jura por Dios cree en un dios*. Y para él si va con mayúsculas. La pregunta se refiere a la forma en que se jura.



Aquí estoy de acuerdo contigo. Utilicemos la lógica y ciñámonos a la pregunta.
La pregunta origen del hilo es ¿uso la mayúscula o la minúscula en expresiones como "verdad de dios" o "gracias a dios"? 
Y la respuesta debería ser otra pregunta: ¿verdad de qué dios, gracias a qué dios? ¿El 'tuyo' eek? Entonces, es nombre propio y se escribe con mayúscula inicial... dice el DRAE. 
¿Verdad de 'algún' dios, gracias a 'un' dios? Entonces es genérico y va en minúscula... dice el DRAE... o la norma... o como quieras llamarlo.

Dicho esto... cada cual que haga lo que crea conveniente. Está claro que es más un tema personal que _normativo_. 

Saludos
Er


----------



## torrebruno

Yo no sé por qué tanto enredo si la definición del diccionario de la casa es de lo más ilustrativo.



> Diccionario de la lengua española © 2005 Espasa-Calpe:
> *dios, sa *
> 
> 1. m. y f. Cualquiera de las deidades de las religiones politeístas:
> Zeus es el padre de los dioses griegos.
> 2. Persona destacada y muy admirada por alguna cualidad:
> es una diosa de la belleza.
> m. Nombre del ser supremo, creador del universo, según las religiones monoteístas.
> ♦ Se escribe con mayúscula:
> Dios es uno y trino.


----------



## Benjamín Martínez Rosales

Esto sólo es una opinión, sin embargo me parece que el uso de dios o Dios es discrecional. Empero, considerando que este tipo de frases derivan de una tradición particularmente católica, considero que lo socialmente correcto sería decir gracias a Dios.

Saludos


----------



## melasu

Hola,
*
"Sólo Dios sabe" o "Sólo dios sabe"*
Estoy traduciendo esta frase y tengo la duda de si poner dios en mayúscula o minúscula.

Alguien me podría ayudar??

Gracias!!


----------



## Pinairun

melasu said:


> Hola,
> 
> Estoy traduciendo esta frase y tengo la duda de si poner dios en mayúscula o minúscula.
> 
> *¿*Alguien me podría ayudar*?*
> 
> Gracias!!



Me temo que es una expresión fosilizada con Dios en mayúscula.


----------



## melasu

Ok, gracias Pinairun!


----------



## Rodal

Para quienes creemos en Dios, que es uno solo, la palabra Dios siempre será con mayúscula. 
A propósito, el enlace que se muestra de RAE en respuesta #4 ya no existe.


----------



## Kerena

Estoy de acuerdo con Rodal, para los que creemos en una divinidad como persona real y auténtica, siempre será con mayúscula. Y gramaticalmente hablando, también en las expresiones populares que tienen la connotación de ser supremo que le dan las religiones monoteístas:
¡Ay Dios!, Dios mediante, Hacer algo como Dios manda, ¡Dios me libre!, etc.


----------



## Xiscomx

Debido a mi particular apreciación de la parentética expresión resaltada en azul en mi comentario del hilo indicado más abajo:


Xiscomx said:


> No sé el porqué, pero este hilo me ha hecho recordar el tangazo de Carlos Gardel "_El día que me quieras" _*(en subjuntivo como dios manda)*, lo único que cuando lo bailo con mi única pareja de baile, lo hago en imperativo, que es como se debe bailar el tango.


Los dos compañeros de aquí arriba, *@Rodal* y *@Kerena*, y yo, hemos aparecido en este hilo debido a consideraciones dispares entre *@Rodal* y yo (cercenadas por *@JeSuisSnob* en el hilo: _Serás amado el día en que podrás mostrar tu debilidad (concordancia temporal),_ comenzado por *@Kerena*) relativas al tema que trata aquí este hilo «Dios / dios».

Como decía allá, y que trae de nuevo aquí arriba *@Kerena*:


Kerena said:


> Estoy de acuerdo con Rodal, para los que creemos en una divinidad como persona real y auténtica, siempre será con mayúscula. Y gramaticalmente hablando, también en las expresiones populares que tienen la connotación de ser supremo que le dan las religiones monoteístas:
> 
> ¡Ay Dios!, Dios mediante, *Hacer algo como Dios manda*, ¡Dios me libre!, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> Rodal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Para quienes creemos en Dios, que es uno solo, la palabra Dios siempre será con mayúscula.
Click to expand...

podría entender la confirmación de cada creencia si particularmente se han planteado lo que piensan de su dios *Dios* o por el contrario no se han cuestionado la herencia religiosa que les han infundido en edad temprana. Siguiendo estrictamente las normas lingüísticas de las academias, debería escribirse con letra mayúscala inicial si el vocablo *Dios* es tomado como nombre propio antonomástico de su dios *Dios*:

*dios, sa.*(Del lat. _deus_). Escrito con mayúscula inicial en acepción 1 como nombre propio antonomástico. *1. *m. Ser supremo que en las religiones monoteístas es considerado hacedor del universo.

Cosa que debería quedar clara y definitiva. Cuando yo digo: _…se debe escribir en subjuntivo, como dios manda_, no me estoy refiriendo a *Yahvéh*, sino a unas reglas ortográficas, por lo que aquí la referencia al dios *Dios* está fuera de lugar, porque ni la Biblia ni los apócrifos dicen que el dios *Yahvéh*  haya mandado algo sobre el uso del subjuntivo. Lo mismo ocurre con la mayoría de las expresiones vertidas: ¡Ay *Dios*! *Dios* mediante. Hacer algo como *Dios* manda. ¡*Dios* me libre!, etc., ya que escribimos sin escandalizarnos: ¡Ay, *demonio*! Que el *diablo* te lleve. Hacer algo como un *satanás*.

El que haya leído la Biblia se habrá dado cuenta de que hay dos relatos muy diferentes de la creación [Génesis 1 y 2], en los que el primer relato siempre se refiere a *Dios*, y el segundo a *Yahvéh Dios*. Entonces es comprensible que el nombre propio del dios judeocristiano es: *Yahvéh*.

Si el dios *Yahvéh* es el *dios del bien* y el dios *Satanás* es el *dios del mal*, entonces, ¿por qué esta parcialidad? El DLE escribe siempre en mayúscula la palabra *Dios *y sin embargo siempre en minúscula la palabra *diablo* o *demonio*, y en muchas *satanás*.

 ¡Ay, madre mía!


----------



## Rodal

Xiscomx dijo: "Si el dios *Yahvéh* es el *dios del bien* y el dios *Satanás* es el *dios del mal*, entonces, ¿por qué esta parcialidad? El DLE escribe siempre en mayúscula la palabra *Dios *y sin embargo siempre en minúscula la palabra *diablo* o *demonio*, y en muchas *satanás*."

"¡Ay, madre mía!". [/QUOTE]

Xiscomx,


No te confundas, Dios y Yahveh es uno solo, de ahí que se usa la mayúscula para resaltar la supremacía de Dios sobre todo el universo, porque además quién conoce de Dios, conoce también el orden de las cosas.  Me sorprende que uses la palabra "dios" para referirte a satanás y en mayúscula todavía. Lamento informarte pero no existe el "dios satanás", ni existirá nunca puesto que satanás no es más que un ángel caído y derrotado quien tiene sus días contados en la tierra gracias a la divinidad de Jesús Cristo, Dios en la tierra.  Su clasificación de príncipe de las tinieblas, diablo, satanás o como quieras llamarlo es la representación del mal en su más pura expresión y no podríamos llamarlo ni si quiera "dios" ya que inclusive entre las culturas paganas, los "dioses" se reconocían por su divinidad y no por su maldad.  No confundamos entonces las definiciones y el sentido que la humanidad le ha dado a la palabra "Dios" como ser superior, rey de reyes, amo omnipotente y creador del universo. Quien no crea en Dios, puede reconocer la existencia del bien y el mal, el amor y el odio, luz y tinieblas y adjudicarle el título de Dios al amor y otras representaciones de bondad y divinidad en la tierra. Si concuerdas con la relación Dios/ amor, satanás/odio entonces tampoco podrías decirle "dios" al diablo puesto que en "el amor de Dios" no existe el odio, y vice versa; opuestos por naturaleza que trascienden las creencias teológicas y no comparten nada en común.

¡Saludos a todos!


----------



## S.V.

Le daría la razón a la lógica de Xisco. Con el resultado opuesto. Precisamente, _Dios_ se convirtió en el nombre propio para el dios cristiano en español. Le apuesto que muchos católicos no sabrían quién es Yahvé, pero sí quién es _Diosito _y la _Virgencita._ Más venerada esta última incluso, por algunos.

_Como Diablo manda, ¡Que Diablo te lleve!, Que Diablo te libre_ no son cosas que podamos construir, aunque sí son posibles con _Satanás_, o alguno de sus otros nombres propios. Luego lo que importa es si se lexicaliza, es decir, justo como escribimos _un satanás_, _un adonis_, también Dios puede perder su referente. El caso más obvio en _adiós_. Ya no mandamos a nadie con Dios, _'A Dios [te encomiendo]_', por lo que ni es ese _Dios_ un nombre propio, ni sirve esa _a_ como preposición. Pero la tradición hace que tales cambios tomen tiempo. Se ve feo _un diosmío_, aunque claramente sea una interjección. Estaría relegada a casos especiales: _gritó varios diosmíos._


----------



## Eye in the Sky

Nunca he escuchado decir que Satanás o el diablo sea el dios de nada. Totalmente de acuerdo con Rodal.


----------



## Kaxgufen

evitap said:


> Nunca he escuchado decir que Satanás o el diablo sea el dios de nada. Totalmente de acuerdo con Rodal.


¿No eran Ormuz y Arimán, uno bueno y el otro malo? Esos sí van ambos con mayúscula...son nombres propios.


----------



## Doraemon-

Pues depende de si se refiere a una divinidad concreta (la cristiana, la musulmana, etc.) o a la divinidad en general.
Podría escribirse por ejemplo: "los cristianos llaman Dios a su dios" o "en la Biblia Dios nos dijo que no adoremos a otro dios más que a Él".
Como regla de uso podría decirse que si se puede sustituir por "divinidad", entonces va en minúscula.

Y Satanás obviamente es un dios, en el sentido "clásico" (es el dios del mal, un ser eterno con cualidades divinas), aunque por exigencias del monoteísmo no se le considere un dios sino un anti-dios (aunque esto excede el debate lingüístico)


----------



## Xiscomx

Hay muchos que dicen haber leído el Quijote y no lo han conseguido; hay muchísimos más que dicen lo mismo de la Biblia y no han ido más allá de unas cuantas páginas; pero…, hablan como si, encima, los hubieran estudiado y analizado. ¡Qué le vamos a hacer! Ciñiéndonos únicamente al tema de si* Dios con mayúscula *o *dios  en minúscula*, deberíamos, como principio de honestidad, dejar a un lado, con valentía, la creencia particular imbuida y poner sobre la mesa la realidad interpretativa del vocablo. Todos estamos de acuerdo en que los nombres propios deben escribirse con mayúscula inicial, pero ya no lo estamos tanto cuando algunos ven como nombre propio lo que no lo es. Las academias de la lengua española han registrado dos acepciones para el término, solo dos, por algo será, digo yo:

*dios, sa. *(Del lat. _deus_). *Escrito con mayúscula inicial en acepción 1 como nombre propio antonomástico.
1. *m. Ser supremo que en las religiones monoteístas es considerado hacedor del universo.
*2. *m. y f. Deidad a que dan o han dado culto las diversas religiones politeístas.

Es un sofisma pretender que todas las palabras españolas en que intervenga la voz *‘dios’* se refieren a ese hipotético *‘ser supremo hacedor del universo’*. No olvidemos que la única evidencia a nuestro alcance de este *‘ser supremo hacedor del universo’* reside en el sectarismo de unos milenarios e incompletos documentos escritos por los hagiógrafos, o sea, el hombre, en los que se narra de una forma incongruente e infantil su dogmático proselitismo religioso.

Han habido y hay muchas culturas con su dios particular, y todas ambicionan, como verdad inconcusa, que su dios es el único, genuino y primigenio. Como ya he dicho en mi aporte anterior (#66), comprendo que los creyentes en la Biblia quieran dignificar a su Dios _mayusculando_ siempre el vocablo, solo deseo que comprendan que esto no es posible cuando el vocablo no se refiere a su acción creadora; entonces, por contagio, quizás, se puede llegar a estos absurdos lingüísticos, como sin querer, supongo, ha caído nuestro amigo Doraemon:


Doraemon- said:


> …"los cristianos llaman Dios a su dios" o "en la Biblia Dios nos dijo que no adoremos a otro dios más que a *Él*".



Salud para todos, que es lo que realmente importa.


----------



## Kerena

Doraemon- said:


> Y Satanás obviamente es un dios, en el sentido "clásico" (es el dios del mal, un ser eterno con cualidades divinas), aunque por exigencias del monoteísmo no se le considere un dios sino un anti-dios (aunque esto excede el debate lingüístico)


Depende, en el cristianismo se lo considera un dios: "_Satanás, quien es el dios de este mundo, ha cegado la mente de los que no creen_". (NTV)


----------



## Rodal

Doraemon- said:


> Pues depende de si se refiere a una divinidad concreta (la cristiana, la musulmana, etc.) o a la divinidad en general.
> Podría escribirse por ejemplo: "los cristianos llaman Dios a su dios" o "en la Biblia Dios nos dijo que no adoremos a otro dios más que a Él".
> Como regla de uso podría decirse que si se puede sustituir por "divinidad", entonces va en minúscula.
> 
> Y Satanás obviamente es un dios, en el sentido "clásico" (es el dios del mal, un ser eterno con cualidades divinas), aunque por exigencias del monoteísmo no se le considere un dios sino un anti-dios (aunque esto excede el debate lingüístico)



Corrección: Satanás no es un dios, ni tampoco es eterno, solo es un ángel caído sin poder alguno sobre nosotros. El poder se lo damos nosotros al creer en él como si fuera un dios.  La maldad del mundo es del ser humano (influenciado por satanás). Solución: no os dejéis influenciar por el diablo para que este mundo pueda ser mucho mejor. ¡Saludos a todos!


----------



## Xiscomx

Vaya por delante que no es mi intención escandalizar a ningún creyente en su fe cristiana, solo deseo que comprendan que no es pecado ni merecedor del fuego eterno escribir *‘dios’* en minúscula cuando el texto no alude a su *Dios* particular. A decir verdad *Dios* no es más que un concepto. Basándome en la palabra de Dios a través de la Biblia: Dios, nada más crear todo lo creable y a ‘nuestros nonatos padres’, los plantó en el Edén, que resultó ser un fiasco por culpa del Diablo travestido en forma de serpiente habladora. Si durante los seis días creativos no habla de la creación de su séquito celestial es porque ya existían junto a él; como prueba de esta aseveración acudo a Génesis 1 26: «*Hagamos* el hombre a imagen *nuestra*, según *nuestra* semejanza,…», el uso de estos plurales acredita lo que he dicho antes, los ángeles, pequeños dioses, ya existían, y entre ellos ya estaba Luzbel (luego el Diablo) que se le coló en el paraíso. Todo esto para deciros que el diablo merecería el mismo mayúsculo trato gramatical que vuestro Dios.

Sería bueno recordar que los textos bíblicos se valen de una incipiente ‘ciencia en mantillas’ incomparable con las estructuras de la ciencia moderna, y cuyas narraciones no deberían ser tomadas más allá que las mitológicas.


----------



## Quiviscumque

Nota de moderación:

El tema ortográfico ya está tratado con suficiente extensión; de hecho, ya lo estaba cuando se reactivó este hilo. Por tanto, procedemos a cerrarlo. Gracias a todos los que han intervenido.


----------

